# Flounder Gigging



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well as Nov. comes to an end I was considering trying to go gigging for some flounder. I will be coming out of Houston, and would like to find a place where I might be able to wade for these flounder. Anyone have any areas I should try out?

Also I have seen some wading lights on the internet that were set up for wading but does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You should try the saltwater board they should have really good info, good luck.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

http://h2oadventuresandfishing.com/flounder_giggin.html


----------

